
Terrible Ideas in Git - 0x54MUR41
https://www.linux.com/news/event/linuxcon-europe/2016/terrible-ideas-git-0
======
dpc_pw
OK. I'll bite - what is exactly the problem when someone rebases master and
force-pushes it? As far as I understand all other people have to do is: git
fetch; git rebase -i origin/master and remove everything that shouldn't be
there. Does not seem like a that big of a deal.

